# growling @ puppies



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Tarro has growled @ the puppies a couple off times his evening when they've been trying to feed they do feed alot and seem to be having a lil bit off a hard time gettin the milk but r all putting on weight and pooing weeing ok ! keeping a good eye on her but any tips ??? 
My other mums have been realli good she is abit clumsy not the best mother


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

wiccan said:


> Tarro has growled @ the puppies a couple off times his evening when they've been trying to feed they do feed alot and seem to be having a lil bit off a hard time gettin the milk but r all putting on weight and pooing weeing ok ! keeping a good eye on her but any tips ???
> My other mums have been realli good she is abit clumsy not the best mother


Are the pups older than 3 weeks old? as if they are the mum is kinda telling them no more milk. Its only the mum warning them she will never harm them. Just been through all this myself recently.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

there a day old well 24hrs at 10.30 tonite !!!!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Are the pups older than 3 weeks old? as if they are the mum is kinda telling them no more milk. Its only the mum warning them she will never harm them. Just been through all this myself recently.


How do you know the Mum will never harm them? Do you know Wiccans bitch? A poste ron anothe rdog forum I use had just had a whole litter killed and eaten by the bitch, so it can and does happen.

That said, it is rare that a bitch will harm her pups, but I would be very concerned about a bitch growling at such young puppies (day old?). I woul dget the vet out to check the bitch and pups as conditions like eclampsia can cause the bitch to become confused, which can lead to them harming the pups. I would also sleep next to the whelping box if you are not already (I do this routinely) so as not to take any chances.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

jackson said:


> How do you know the Mum will never harm them? Do you know Wiccans bitch? A poste ron anothe rdog forum I use had just had a whole litter killed and eaten by the bitch, so it can and does happen.
> 
> That said, it is rare that a bitch will harm her pups, but I would be very concerned about a bitch growling at such young puppies (day old?). I woul dget the vet out to check the bitch and pups as conditions like eclampsia can cause the bitch to become confused, which can lead to them harming the pups. I would also sleep next to the whelping box if you are not already (I do this routinely) so as not to take any chances.


Well sorry but didnt realize the pups were 1 day old


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i am sleeping next to her and she has an appointment tmoz eve but may try and make it earlyer she is being good again now so hoping was a one off and puppy hurt her thou she did try and take her treat into the bed earlyer and growled wen a puppy went near it so i will be monitoring her 24/7 lucky i'm a lite sleeper !!! just hope i dont have to take them away thanx 4 addivce


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Is she a first time mum ? sometimes when its their first litter they dont quite 'get it' i had it with one of my girls with her first litter she never growled at them but after 3 days didnt want to go in the pen and feed them i had to lay her down and hold her till they had fed on her 2nd litter she was fab wouldnt leave them alone..has mum got plenty of milk ? squeeze her teat if it squirts out then good...if she carries on maybe take them away from her till its feeding time let them feed then take them away hopefully in a few days it will click with her and she will be fine...and with you taking her the vets he can rule out any probs good luck xx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

jackson said:


> How do you know the Mum will never harm them? Do you know Wiccans bitch? A poste ron anothe rdog forum I use had just had a whole litter killed and eaten by the bitch, so it can and does happen.
> 
> That said, it is rare that a bitch will harm her pups, but I would be very concerned about a bitch growling at such young puppies (day old?). I woul dget the vet out to check the bitch and pups as conditions like eclampsia can cause the bitch to become confused, which can lead to them harming the pups. I would also sleep next to the whelping box if you are not already (I do this routinely) so as not to take any chances.


I too read that post and was very upset. I know i was always told never leave a mum and when we had our pups (3 weeks spent of sofa for me) we made the point of telling kids not to touch etc as mum could kill pups to hide them & keep the other dog away so mum didnt feel threatend but that was the first time i'd actually heard it happen (to be honest i thought it a wifes tale as i couldnt imagine any mum hurting newborns but i know in the wild it happens so why not with domestic animals)

Just keep a very close eye on her


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

keeping a close eye on her it seems to be wen they come up near her face friend has sed maybe just a warning not to wander off as she cleaned the puppy after growling at it any way off to vets tmoz so will get all checked out they all having a sleep except the smallest who is topping up her milk lol making the most off it while the others sleep


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I carnt help you as mine never done this ...... i think all you can do is watch her and take her the vets....like you are doing


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

if shes growling after being given a treat ,maybe treats should be off the menu for now ,and feed her away from the pups


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

yes have already sed no food allowed in the whelping room now just water ! she been much better so far today maybe shes getting use to mother hood


----------



## Tallulah123 (Jul 7, 2011)

Please could you tell me what the outcome was a my girl whelped yesterday and started growling this afternoon when the pups come near her face 

Spoken to vet and discussed at length and he thinks it's phychological as opposed to physical but I am worried sick.

Many thanks


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Hi this was along time ago now but she did calm down and stop growling however she wasnt the best mother and has now been spayed. I would recomend no treats or food near the puppys and lots off supervision. If you have any question please feel free to private msg me and i'll try to help out but as i say was long time ago now so going by memory.


----------

